# carbon fiber sheets.



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

anyone know where i can find easy moldible carbon fiber sheets either "good" fake carbon fiber or real carbon fiber if it isn' THAT expenisve. i would like to make a carbon fiber b pillar covers and maybe covers over the factory mirrors.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

they sell vinyl that looks like CF
if that helps any


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Did you try eBay already? I think they would have something like that on there....


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Wufaded said:


> Did you try eBay already? I think they would have something like that on there....


Yes they do . I know its about to end or ended at the time you do get this, but you could check his other auction or asking for a custom size ex. 100x100 etc


----------

